# Can a boy play for his high school ?



## futbolito (Feb 21, 2017)

If he plays for a DA team , galaxy , FCLA ,Golden State , TFA , etc.


----------



## mahrez (Feb 21, 2017)

futbolito said:


> If he plays for a DA team , galaxy , FCLA ,Golden State , TFA , etc.


The short answer is no high school play for full time players of ussda members clubs, only two of the clubs you listed, Galaxy & GS have HS age kids in the league.
http://www.ussoccerda.com/overview-program-benefits

There are some exceptions for kids in sponsorship HS programs but they must get pre approval &  become ineligible for DA play during the HS season since you can't do both at once. Normally too late to return by the time HS season ends and teams have moved on with other players.


----------



## espola (Feb 21, 2017)

futbolito said:


> If he plays for a DA team , galaxy , FCLA ,Golden State , TFA , etc.


All he has to do is tell his DA coach he will miss a couple of months of training and games and let the chips fall where they may.  It's pretty common practice among HS Seniors, especially those who already have a college commitment.


----------



## futbolito (Feb 22, 2017)

thank you so much.

Now , if my goal as a parent is for my son to play collage , what is the better route , playing for his high school or a DA team , assuming he is an above average player?


----------



## futboldad1 (Feb 22, 2017)

futbolito said:


> thank you so much.
> 
> Now , if my goal as a parent is for my son to play collage , what is the better route , playing for his high school or a DA team , assuming he is an above average player?


Totally depends. High school coach may have great contacts that exceed the coach at his DA. 

My 05 wants to play high school so that's what they'll do. I think it's a great experience. 3 months of that and the rest of the year with club is a win-win in my eyes.


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2017)

futbolito said:


> thank you so much.
> 
> Now , if my goal as a parent is for my son to play collage , what is the better route , playing for his high school or a DA team , assuming he is an above average player?


Above average is a wide range.  I think all college players fit in there.  The top players will be found no matter where they play, but most schools can only afford one or two of those a year.  The bottom level of above average will have to establish themselves with a walkon tryout after they get to their school.

If you have a school or a few schools already in mind, let the coaches know by email and provide a link to a resume or highlight video.


----------

